# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  " लाल किताब के कुछ अचूक टोटके "

## mantu007

संसार में रहकर गृहस्थ जीवन की सफलता के लिए सुख-समृद्धि का होना निहायत ही  जरूरी है। 

धन-समृद्धि को अर्जित करने के लिए प्रबल पुरुषार्थ यानि कि  ईमानदारी पूर्वक कठोर परिश्रम तो आवश्यक है ही।

किंतु साथ ही कुछ  जांचे-परखे और कारगर उपायों जिन्हें टोने-टोटके के रूप में जाना जाता है को  भी आजमाना चाहिये। 

तो देखें ऐसे ही कुछ आसान किंतु प्रभावशाली टोटके को:

----------


## mantu007

*................................1.................  ................................

यदि परिश्रम के पश्चात् भी कारोबार ठप्प हो, या धन आकर खर्च हो जाता हो तो यह टोटका काम में लें। किसी गुरू पुष्य योग और शुभ चन्द्रमा के दिन प्रात: हरे रंग के कपड़े की छोटी थैली तैयार करें। 

श्री गणेश के चित्र अथवा मूर्ति के आगे “संकटनाशन गणेश स्तोत्र´´ के 11 पाठ करें। तत्पश्चात् इस थैली में 7 मूंग, 10 ग्राम साबुत धनिया, एक पंचमुखी रूद्राक्ष, एक चांदी का रूपया या 2 सुपारी, 2 हल्दी की गांठ रख कर दाहिने मुख के गणेश जी को शुद्ध घी के मोदक का भोग लगाएं। फिर यह थैली तिजोरी या कैश बॉक्स में रख दें। 

गरीबों और ब्राह्मणों को दान करते रहे। आर्थिक स्थिति में शीघ्र सुधार आएगा। 1 साल बाद नयी थैली बना कर बदलते रहें।*

----------


## mantu007

.............................2....................  ..............
 किसी के प्रत्येक शुभ कार्य में बाधा आती हो या विलम्ब होता हो तो रविवार को भैरों जी के मंदिर में सिंदूर का चोला चढ़ा कर “बटुक भैरव स्तोत्र´´ का एक पाठ कर के गौ, कौओं और काले कुत्तों को उनकी रूचि का पदार्थ खिलाना चाहिए।
 ऐसा वर्ष में 4-5 बार करने से कार्य बाधाएं नष्ट हो जाएंगी।

----------


## mantu007

.............................3.................... ..............

धन प्राप्ति के लिए :- 

1. हर पूर्णिमा को सुबह पीपल के वृक्ष पर जल चढ़ाएं।
2. तुलसी के पौधे पर गुरुवार को पानी में थोड़ा दूध डालकर चढ़ाएं।
3. यदि आपको बरगद के पेड़ के नीचे कोई छोटा पौधा उगा हुआ नजर आ जाए तो उसे उखाड़कर अपने घर में लगा दें।
4. गूलर की जड़ को कपड़े में बांधकर उसे ताबीज में डालकर बाजु पर बांधे।
5. पीपल के वृक्ष की छाया में खड़े होकर लोहे के पात्र में पानी लेकर उसमें दूध मिलाकर उसे पीपल की जड़ में डालने से घर में सुख-समृद्धि बनी रहती है और घर में लक्ष्मी का स्थाई निवास होता है।
6. धन समृद्धि की देवी लक्ष्मी को प्रति एकादशी के दिन नौ बत्तियों वाला शुद्ध घी का दीपक लगाएं।
7. घर के मुख्य प्रवेश द्वार पर तांबे के सिक्के को लाल रंग के नवीन वस्त्र में बांधने से घर में धन, समृद्धि का आगमन होता है।
8. शनिवार के दिन कृष्ण वर्ण के पशुओं को रोटी खिलाएं

----------


## mantu007

.............................4.................... ..............

आर्थिक समस्या के छुटकारे के लिए :

यदि आप हमेशा आर्थिक समस्या से परेशान हैं तो इसके लिए आप 21 शुक्रवार 9 वर्ष से कम आयु की 5 कन्यायों को खीर व मिश्री का प्रसाद बांटें !

----------


## mantu007

.............................5....................  ..............

 घर और कार्यस्थल में धन वर्षा के लिए :

इसके लिए आप अपने घर, दुकान या शोरूम में एक अलंकारिक फव्वारा रखें ! या

एक मछलीघर जिसमें 8 सुनहरी व एक काली मछ्ली हो रखें ! इसको उत्तर या उत्तरपूर्व की ओर रखें ! यदि कोई मछ्ली मर जाय तो उसको निकाल कर नई मछ्ली लाकर उसमें डाल दें !

----------


## mantu007

.............................6.................... ..............

रूके हुए कार्यों की सिद्धि के लिए यह प्रयोग बहुत ही लाभदायक है। गणेश चतुर्थी को गणेश जी का ऐसा चित्र घर या दुकान पर लगाएं, जिसमें उनकी सूंड दायीं ओर मुड़ी हुई हो। इसकी आराधना करें। 

इसके आगे लौंग तथा सुपारी रखें। जब भी कहीं काम पर जाना हो, तो एक लौंग तथा सुपारी को साथ ले कर जाएं, तो काम सिद्ध होगा। 

लौंग को चूसें तथा सुपारी को वापस ला कर गणेश जी के आगे रख दें तथा जाते हुए कहें `जय गणेश काटो कलेश´।

----------


## mantu007

.............................7.................... ..............

परेशानी से मुक्ति के लिए :

आज कल हर आदमी किसी न किसी कारण से परेशान है ! कारण कोई भी हो आप एक तांबे के पात्र में जल भर कर उसमें थोडा सा लाल चंदन मिला दें ! उस पात्र को सिरहाने रख कर रात को सो जांय ! प्रातः उस जल को तुलसी के पौधे पर चढा दें ! धीरे-धीरे परेशानी दूर होगी !

----------


## mantu007

.............................8....................  .............

 सरकारी या निजी रोजगार क्षेत्र में परिश्रम के उपरांत भी सफलता नहीं मिल रही हो, तो नियमपूर्वक किये गये विष्णु यज्ञ की विभूति ले कर, अपने पितरों की `कुशा´ की मूर्ति बना कर, गंगाजल से स्नान करायें तथा यज्ञ विभूति लगा कर, कुछ भोग लगा दें और उनसे कार्य की सफलता हेतु कृपा करने की प्रार्थना करें। 

किसी धार्मिक ग्रंथ का एक अध्याय पढ़ कर, उस कुशा की मूर्ति को पवित्र नदी या सरोवर में प्रवाहित कर दें। 

सफलता अवश्य मिलेगी। सफलता के पश्चात् किसी शुभ कार्य में दानादि दें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................9.................... .............

कुंवारी कन्या के विवाह हेतु :

१.       यदि कन्या की शादी में कोई रूकावट आ रही हो तो पूजा वाले 5 नारियल लें ! भगवान शिव की मूर्ती या फोटो के आगे रख कर “ऊं श्रीं वर प्रदाय श्री नामः” मंत्र का पांच माला जाप करें फिर वो पांचों नारियल शिव जी के मंदिर में चढा दें ! विवाह की बाधायें अपने आप दूर होती जांयगी !

२.      प्रत्येक सोमवार को कन्या सुबह नहा-धोकर शिवलिंग पर “ऊं सोमेश्वराय नमः” का जाप करते हुए दूध मिले जल को चढाये और वहीं मंदिर में बैठ कर रूद्राक्ष की माला से इसी मंत्र का एक माला जप करे ! विवाह की सम्भावना शीघ्र बनती नज़र आयेगी

----------


## mantu007

.............................10...................  . .............

व्यापार, विवाह या किसी भी कार्य के करने में बार-बार असफलता मिल रही हो तो यह टोटका करें-

 सरसों के तैल में सिके गेहूँ के आटे व पुराने गुड़ से तैयार सात पूये, सात मदार (आक) के पुष्प, सिंदूर, आटे से तैयार सरसों के तैल का रूई की बत्ती से जलता दीपक, पत्तल या अरण्डी के पत्ते पर रखकर शनिवार की रात्रि में किसी चौराहे पर रखें और कहें -“हे मेरे दुर्भाग्य तुझे यहीं छोड़े जा रहा हूँ कृपा करके मेरा पीछा ना करना।´´ सामान रखकर पीछे मुड़कर न देखें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................11...................  ..............

व्यापार बढाने के लिए :

१.       शुक्ल पक्ष में किसी भी दिन अपनी फैक्ट्री या दुकान के दरवाजे के दोनों तरफ बाहर की ओर थोडा सा गेहूं का आटा रख दें ! ध्यान रहे ऐसा करते हुए आपको कोई देखे नही !

२.      पूजा घर में अभिमंत्रित श्र्री यंत्र रखें !

३.      शुक्र्वार की रात को सवा किलो काले चने भिगो दें ! दूसरे दिन शनिवार को उन्हें सरसों के तेल में बना लें ! उसके तीन हिस्से कर लें ! उसमें से एक हिस्सा घोडे या भैंसे को खिला दें ! दूसरा हिस्सा कुष्ठ रोगी को दे दें और तीसरा हिस्सा अपने सिर से घडी की सूई से उल्टे तरफ तीन बार वार कर किसी चौराहे पर रख दें ! यह प्रयोग 40 दिन तक करें ! कारोबार में लाभ होगा !

----------


## navinc4u

*आलू के रस से सवा लाख बार नीचे लिखे यंत्र को लिख कर तिजोरी में रक्खे , लक्ष्मी की कृपा बनीं रहेगी*

----------


## mantu007

.............................12...................  ..............

सिन्दूर लगे हनुमान जी की मूर्ति का सिन्दूर लेकर सीता जी के चरणों में लगाएँ। 

फिर माता सीता से एक श्वास में अपनी कामना निवेदित कर भक्ति पूर्वक प्रणाम कर वापस आ जाएँ।

 इस प्रकार कुछ दिन करने पर सभी प्रकार की बाधाओं का निवारण होता है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................13...................  ............

लगातार बुखार आने पर :

१.       यदि किसी को लगातार बुखार आ रहा हो और कोई भी दवा असर न कर रही हो तो आक की जड लेकर उसे किसी कपडे में कस कर बांध लें ! फिर उस कपडे को रोगी के कान से बांध दें ! बुखार उतर जायगा !

२.      इतवार या गुरूवार को चीनी, दूध, चावल और पेठा (कद्दू-पेठा, सब्जी बनाने वाला) अपनी इच्छा अनुसार लें और उसको रोगी के सिर पर से वार कर किसी भी धार्मिक स्थान पर, जहां पर लंगर बनता हो, दान कर दें !

३.      यदि किसी को टायफाईड हो गया हो तो उसे प्रतिदिन एक नारियल पानी पिलायें ! कुछ ही दिनों में आराम हो जायगा !

----------


## mantu007

.............................14................... ............

किसी शनिवार को, यदि उस दिन `सर्वार्थ सिद्धि योग’ हो तो अति उत्तम सांयकाल अपनी लम्बाई के बराबर लाल रेशमी सूत नाप लें। 

फिर एक पत्ता बरगद का तोड़ें। उसे स्वच्छ जल से धोकर पोंछ लें। तब पत्ते पर अपनी कामना रुपी नापा हुआ लाल रेशमी सूत लपेट दें और पत्ते को बहते हुए जल में प्रवाहित कर दें। 

इस प्रयोग से सभी प्रकार की बाधाएँ दूर होती हैं और कामनाओं की पूर्ति होती है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................15................... ............

नौकरी जाने का खतरा हो या ट्रांसफर रूकवाने के लिए :

पांच ग्राम डली वाला सुरमा लें ! उसे किसी वीरान जगह पर गाड दें ! ख्याल रहे कि जिस औजार से आपने जमीन खोदी है उस औजार को वापिस न लायें ! उसे वहीं फेंक दें दूसरी बात जो ध्यान रखने वाली है वो यह है कि सुरमा डली वाला हो और एक ही डली लगभग 5 ग्राम की हो ! एक से ज्यादा डलियां नहीं होनी चाहिए !

----------


## mantu007

.............................16................... ............

रविवार पुष्य नक्षत्र में एक कौआ अथवा काला कुत्ता पकड़े। उसके दाएँ पैर का नाखून काटें।

 इस नाखून को ताबीज में भरकर, धूपदीपादि से पूजन कर धारण करें। इससे आर्थिक बाधा दूर होती है। कौए या काले कुत्ते दोनों में से किसी एक का नाखून लें।

 दोनों का एक साथ प्रयोग न करें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................17................... ............

 कारोबार में नुकसान हो रहा हो या कार्यक्षेत्र में झगडा हो रहा हो तो :

यदि उपरोक्त स्थिति का सामना हो तो आप अपने वज़न के बराबर कच्चा कोयला लेकर जल प्रवाह कर दें ! अवश्य लाभ होगा !

----------


## mantu007

.............................18................... ............

प्रत्येक प्रकार के संकट निवारण के लिये भगवान गणेश की मूर्ति पर कम से कम 21 दिन तक थोड़ी-थोड़ी जावित्री चढ़ावे और रात को सोते समय थोड़ी जावित्री खाकर सोवे। 

यह प्रयोग 21, 42, 64 या 84 दिनों तक करें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................19................... ............

मुकदमें में विजय पाने के लिए : 

यदि आपका किसी के साथ मुकदमा चल रहा हो और आप उसमें विजय पाना चाहते हैं  तो थोडे से चावल लेकर कोर्ट/कचहरी में जांय और उन चावलों को कचहरी में  कहीं पर फेंक दें ! 

जिस कमरे में आपका मुकदमा चल रहा हो उसके बाहर फेंकें  तो ज्यादा अच्छा है ! परंतु याद रहे आपको चावल ले जाते या कोर्ट में फेंकते  समय कोई देखे नहीं वरना लाभ नहीं होगा ! यह उपाय आपको बिना किसी को पता  लगे करना होगा !

----------


## mantu007

.............................20................... ............

अक्सर  सुनने में आता है कि घर में कमाई तो बहुत है, किन्तु पैसा नहीं  टिकता, तो  यह प्रयोग करें। 

जब आटा पिसवाने जाते हैं तो उससे पहले थोड़े से  गेंहू में  11 पत्ते तुलसी तथा 2 दाने केसर के डाल कर मिला लें तथा अब इसको  बाकी गेंहू  में मिला कर पिसवा लें। 

यह क्रिया सोमवार और शनिवार को करें।  फिर घर में  धन की कमी नहीं रहेगी।

----------


## swami ji

बहोत आचा montu bhai  भाई ...आपको ए सूत्र की शुभ कामनाये ..

----------


## mantu007

.............................21................... ............

  धन के ठहराव के लिए :

आप जो भी धन मेहनत से कमाते हैं उससे ज्यादा खर्च हो रहा हो अर्थात घर में धन का ठहराव न हो तो ध्यान रखें को आपके घर में कोई नल लीक न करता हो ! अर्थात पानी टप–टप टपकता न हो ! और आग पर रखा दूध या चाय उबलनी नहीं चाहिये ! वरना आमदनी से ज्यादा खर्च होने की सम्भावना रह्ती है !

----------


## mantu007

.............................22................... ............

आटा पिसते समय उसमें 100 ग्राम काले चने भी पिसने के लियें डाल दिया करें तथा केवल शनिवार को ही आटा पिसवाने का नियम बना लें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................23................... ............

मानसिक परेशानी दूर करने के लिए :

रोज़ हनुमान जी का पूजन करे व हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें ! प्रत्येक शनिवार को शनि को तेल चढायें ! अपनी पहनी हुई एक जोडी चप्पल किसी गरीब को एक बार दान करें !

----------


## mantu007

.............................24................... ............

शनिवार को खाने में किसी भी रूप में काला चना या काले उरद अवश्य ले लिया करें। शनिवार को ही गेहू पिसवाने की आदत बनाये व उसमे काले चने मिलवा कर पिस्वाए|

----------


## mantu007

.............................25................... ............

बच्चे के उत्तम स्वास्थ्य व दीर्घायु के लिए :

१.       एक काला रेशमी डोरा लें ! “ऊं नमोः भगवते वासुदेवाय नमः” का जाप करते हुए उस डोरे में थोडी थोडी दूरी पर सात गांठें लगायें ! उस डोरे को बच्चे के गले या कमर में बांध दें !

२.      प्रत्येक मंगलवार को बच्चे के सिर पर से कच्चा दूध 11 बार वार कर किसी जंगली कुत्ते को शाम के समय पिला दें ! बच्चा दीर्घायु होगा !

----------


## mantu007

.............................26................... ............

अगर पर्याप्त धर्नाजन के पश्चात् भी धन संचय नहीं हो रहा हो, तो काले कुत्ते को प्रत्येक शनिवार को कड़वे तेल (सरसों के तेल) से चुपड़ी रोटी खिलाएँ।

----------


## mantu007

.............................27................... ............

किसी रोग से ग्रसित होने पर :

सोते समय अपना सिरहाना पूर्व की ओर रखें ! अपने सोने के कमरे में एक कटोरी में सेंधा नमक के कुछ टुकडे रखें ! सेहत ठीक रहेगी !

----------


## mantu007

.............................28................... ............


संध्या समय सोना, पढ़ना और भोजन करना निषिद्ध है। सोने से पूर्व पैरों को ठंडे पानी से धोना चाहिए, किन्तु गीले पैर नहीं सोना चाहिए। इससे धन का क्षय होता है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................29................... ............

प्रेम विवाह में सफल होने के लिए :

यदि आपको प्रेम विवाह में अडचने आ रही हैं तो :

शुक्ल पक्ष के गुरूवार से शुरू करके विष्णु और लक्ष्मी मां की मूर्ती या फोटो के आगे “ऊं लक्ष्मी नारायणाय नमः” मंत्र का रोज़ तीन माला जाप स्फटिक माला पर करें ! इसे शुक्ल पक्ष के गुरूवार से ही शुरू करें ! तीन महीने तक हर गुरूवार को मंदिर में प्रशाद चढांए और विवाह की सफलता के लिए प्रार्थना करें !

----------


## mantu007

.............................30................... ............

रात्रि में चावल, दही और सत्तू का सेवन करने से लक्ष्मी का निरादर होता है। अत: समृद्धि चाहने वालों को तथा जिन व्यक्तियों को आर्थिक कष्ट रहते हों, उन्हें इनका सेवन रात्रि भोज में नहीं करना चाहिये।

----------


## mantu007

.............................31................... ............

नौकर न टिके या परेशान करे तो :

हर मंगलवार को बदाना (मीठी बूंदी) का प्रशाद लेकर मंदिर में चढा कर लडकियों में बांट दें ! ऐसा आप चार मंगलवार करें !

----------


## mantu007

.............................32................... ............

भोजन सदैव पूर्व या उत्तर की ओर मुख कर के करना चाहिए। संभव हो तो रसोईघर में ही बैठकर भोजन करें इससे राहु शांत होता है। जूते पहने हुए कभी भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## mantu007

.............................33................... ............

बनता काम बिगडता हो, लाभ न हो रहा हो या कोई भी परेशानी हो तो :

हर मंगलवार को हनुमान जी के चरणों में बदाना (मीठी बूंदी) चढा कर उसी प्रशाद को मंदिर के बाहर गरीबों में बांट दें !

----------


## mantu007

.............................34................... ............

सुबह कुल्ला किए बिना पानी या चाय न पीएं। जूठे हाथों से या पैरों से कभी गौ, ब्राह्मण तथा अग्नि का स्पर्श न करें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................35................... ............

यदि आपको सही नौकरी मिलने में दिक्कत आ रही हो तो :

१.       कुएं में दूध डालें! उस कुएं में पानी होना चहिए !

२.      काला कम्बल किसी गरीब को दान दें !

३.      6 मुखी रूद्राक्ष की माला 108 मनकों वाली माला धारण करें जिसमें हर मनके के बाद चांदी के टुकडे पिरोये हों !

----------


## mantu007

.............................36................... ............

घर में देवी-देवताओं पर चढ़ाये गये फूल या हार के सूख जाने पर भी उन्हें घर में रखना अलाभकारी होता है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................37................... ............

अगर आपका प्रमोशन नहीं हो रहा तो :

१.       गुरूवार को किसी मंदिर में पीली वस्तुये जैसे खाद्य पदार्थ, फल, कपडे इत्यादि का दान करें !

२.      हर सुबह नंगे पैर घास पर चलें !

----------


## Raman46

> .............................36................... ............
> 
> घर में देवी-देवताओं पर चढ़ाये गये फूल या हार के सूख जाने पर भी उन्हें घर में रखना अलाभकारी होता है।



क्या बात है मंटू जी भाई आज कल तो आप पक्के टोटका  गुरु बनते जा रहे है

----------


## mantu007

.............................38................... ............

अपने घर में पवित्र नदियों का जल संग्रह कर के रखना चाहिए। इसे घर के ईशान कोण में रखने से अधिक लाभ होता है।

----------


## mantu007

> क्या बात है मंटू जी भाई आज कल तो आप पक्के टोटका  गुरु बनते जा रहे है


हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## mantu007

.............................39................... ............

पति को वश में करने के लिए :

यह प्रयोग शुक्ल  पक्ष में करना चाहिए ! एक पान का पत्ता लें ! उस पर चंदन और केसर का पाऊडर मिला कर रखें ! फिर दुर्गा माता जी की फोटो के सामने बैठ कर दुर्गा स्तुति में से चँडी स्त्रोत का पाठ 43 दिन तक करें ! पाठ करने के बाद चंदन और केसर जो पान के पत्ते पर रखा था, का तिलक अपने माथे पर लगायें ! और फिर तिलक लगा कर पति के सामने जांय ! यदि पति वहां पर न हों तो उनकी फोटो के सामने जांय ! पान का पता रोज़ नया लें जो कि साबुत हो कहीं से कटा फटा न हो ! रोज़ प्रयोग किए गए पान के पत्ते को अलग किसी स्थान पर रखें ! 43 दिन के बाद उन पान के पत्तों को जल प्रवाह कर दें ! शीघ्र समस्या का समाधान होगा !

----------


## mantu007

.............................40................... ............

रविवार के दिन पुष्य नक्षत्र हो, तब गूलर के वृक्ष की जड़ प्राप्त कर के घर लाएं। इसे धूप, दीप करके धन स्थान पर रख दें। यदि इसे धारण करना चाहें तो स्वर्ण ताबीज में भर कर धारण कर लें। जब तक यह ताबीज आपके पास रहेगी, तब तक कोई कमी नहीं आयेगी। घर में संतान सुख उत्तम रहेगा। यश की प्राप्ति होती रहेगी। धन संपदा भरपूर होंगे। सुख शांति और संतुष्टि की प्राप्ति होगी।

----------


## mantu007

.............................41................... ............

परीक्षा में सफलता हेतु : 

परीक्षा में सफलता हेतु गणेश रुद्राक्ष धारण करें। बुधवार को गणेश जी के मंदिर में
जाकर दर्शन करें और मूंग के लड्डुओं का भोग लगाकर सफलता की प्रार्थना करें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................42................... ............

देव सखा´ आदि 18 पुत्रवर्ग भगवती लक्ष्मी के कहे गये हैं। इनके नाम के आदि में और अन्त में `नम:´ लगाकर जप करने से अभीष्ट धन की प्राप्ति होती है। यथा - ॐ देवसखाय नम:, चिक्लीताय, आनन्दाय, कर्दमाय, श्रीप्रदाय, जातवेदाय, अनुरागाय, सम्वादाय, विजयाय, वल्लभाय, मदाय, हर्षाय, बलाय, तेजसे, दमकाय, सलिलाय, गुग्गुलाय, ॐ कुरूण्टकाय नम:।

----------


## mantu007

.............................43................... ............

पदोन्नति हेतु :

 शुक्ल पक्ष के सोमवार को सिद्ध योग में तीन गोमती चक्र चांदी के तार में एक साथ बांधें और
उन्हें हर समय अपने साथ रखें, पदोन्नति के साथ-साथ व्यवसाय में भी लाभ होगा।

----------


## mantu007

.............................44................... ............

किसी कार्य की सिद्धि के लिए जाते समय घर से निकलने से पूर्व ही अपने हाथ में रोटी ले लें। मार्ग में जहां भी कौए दिखलाई दें, वहां उस रोटी के टुकड़े कर के डाल दें और आगे बढ़ जाएं। इससे सफलता प्राप्त होती है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................45................... ............

मुकदमे में विजय हेतु :

पांच गोमती चक्र जेब में रखकर कोर्ट में जाया करें, मुकदमे में निर्णय आपके पक्ष में
होगा।

----------


## mantu007

.............................46................... ............

किसी भी आवश्यक कार्य के लिए घर से निकलते समय घर की देहली के बाहर, पूर्व दिशा की ओर, एक मुट्ठी घुघंची को रख कर अपना कार्य बोलते हुए, उस पर बलपूर्वक पैर रख कर, कार्य हेतु निकल जाएं, तो अवश्य ही कार्य में सफलता मिलती है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................47................... ............

पढ़ाई में एकाग्रता हेतु : 

शुक्ल पक्ष के पहले रविवार को इमली के २२ पत्ते ले आएं और उनमें से ११ पत्ते सूर्य
देव को ¬ सूर्याय नमः कहते हुए अर्पित करें। शेष ११ पत्तों को अपनी किताबों में रख लें, पढ़ाई में रुचि बढ़ेगी।

----------


## mantu007

.............................48................... ............

अगर किसी काम से जाना हो, तो एक नींबू लें। उसपर 4 लौंग गाड़ दें तथा इस मंत्र का जाप करें : `ॐ श्री हनुमते नम:´। 21 बार जाप करने के बाद उसको साथ ले कर जाएं। काम में किसी प्रकार की बाधा नहीं आएगी।

----------


## mantu007

.............................49................... ............

कार्य में सफलता के लिए : 

अमावस्या के दिन पीले कपड़े का त्रिकोना झंडा बना कर विष्णु भगवान के मंदिर
के ऊपर लगवा दें, कार्य सिद्ध होगा।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................50...  ................ ......................

चुटकी भर हींग अपने ऊपर से वार कर उत्तर दिशा में फेंक दें। प्रात:काल तीन हरी इलायची को दाएँ हाथ में रखकर “श्रीं श्रीं´´ बोलें, उसे खा लें, फिर बाहर जाए¡।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................51... ................ ......................

व्यवसाय बाधा से मुक्ति हेतु : 

यदि कारोबार में हानि हो रही हो अथवा ग्राहकों का आना कम हो गया हो, तो
समझें कि किसी ने आपके कारोबार को बांध दिया है। इस बाधा से मुक्ति के लिए दुकान या कारखाने के पूजन स्थल में शुक्ल पक्ष के शुक्रवार को अमृत सिद्ध या सिद्ध योग में श्री धनदा यंत्र स्थापित करें। फिर नियमित रूप से केवल धूप देकर उनके दर्शन करें, कारोबार में लाभ होने लगेगा।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................52... ................ ......................

जिन व्यक्तियों को लाख प्रयत्न करने पर भी स्वयं का मकान न बन पा रहा हो, वे इस टोटके को अपनाएं।
प्रत्येक शुक्रवार को नियम से किसी भूखे को भोजन कराएं और रविवार के दिन गाय को गुड़ खिलाएं। ऐसा नियमित करने से अपनी अचल सम्पति बनेगी या पैतृक सम्पति प्राप्त होगी। अगर सम्भव हो तो प्रात:काल स्नान-ध्यान के पश्चात् निम्न मंत्र का जाप करें। “ॐ पद्मावती पद्म कुशी वज्रवज्रांपुशी प्रतिब भवंति भवंति।।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................53... ................ ......................

गृह कलह से मुक्ति हेतु :

 परिवार में पैसे की वजह से कलह रहता हो, तो दक्षिणावर्ती शंख में पांच कौड़ियां
रखकर उसे चावल से भरी चांदी की कटोरी पर घर में स्थापित करें। यह प्रयोग शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथम शुक्रवार को या दीपावली के अवसर पर करें, लाभ अवश्य होगा।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

उत्तम सूत्र ... सूत्रधार को बधाई !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

उत्तम प्रस्तुति के लिए लाल किताब के नाम पर ++++++ स्वीकार karo मित्र

----------


## mantu007

.............................................54... ................ ......................

यह प्रयोग नवरात्रि के दिनों में अष्टमी तिथि को किया जाता है। इस दिन प्रात:काल उठ कर पूजा स्थल में गंगाजल, कुआं जल, बोरिंग जल में से जो उपलब्ध हो, उसके छींटे लगाएं, फिर एक पाटे के ऊपर दुर्गा जी के चित्र के सामने, पूर्व में मुंह करते हुए उस पर 5 ग्राम सिक्के रखें। साबुत सिक्कों पर रोली, लाल चन्दन एवं एक गुलाब का पुष्प चढ़ाएं। माता से प्रार्थना करें। इन सबको पोटली बांध कर अपने गल्ले, संदूक या अलमारी में रख दें। यह टोटका हर 6 माह बाद पुन: दोहराएं।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................55... ................ ......................

क्रोध पर नियंत्रण हेतु : यदि घर के किसी व्यक्ति को बात-बात पर गुस्सा आता हो, तो दक्षिणावर्ती शंख को साफ कर उसमें जल भरकर उसे पिला दें।

----------


## mantu007

> उत्तम प्रस्तुति के लिए लाल किताब के नाम पर ++++++ स्वीकार karo मित्र


धन्यवाद् हमसफ़र जी ............

----------


## mantu007

.............................................56... ................ ......................

घर में समृद्धि लाने हेतु घर के उत्तरपश्चिम के कोण (वायव्य कोण) में सुन्दर से मिट्टी के बर्तन में कुछ सोने-चांदी के सिक्के, लाल कपड़े में बांध कर रखें। 
फिर बर्तन को गेहूं या चावल से भर दें। ऐसा करने से घर में धन का अभाव नहीं रहेगा।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................57... ................ ......................

मकान खाली कराने हेतु : 
शनिवार की शाम को भोजपत्र पर लाल चंदन से किरायेदार का नाम लिखकर शहद
में डुबो दें। संभव हो, तो यह क्रिया शनिश्चरी अमावस्या को करें। कुछ ही दिनों में किरायेदार घर खाली कर देगा। ध्यान रहे, यह क्रिया करते समय कोई टोके नहीं।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................58... ................ ......................

व्यक्ति को ऋण मुक्त कराने में यह टोटका अवश्य सहायता करेगा : 
मंगलवार को शिव मन्दिर में जा कर शिवलिंग पर मसूर की दाल “ॐ ऋण मुक्तेश्वर महादेवाय नम: मंत्र बोलते हुए चढ़ाएं।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................59... ................ ......................

बिक्री बढ़ाने हेतु : 

ग्यारह गोमती चक्र और तीन लघु नारियलों की यथाविधि पूजा कर उन्हें पीले वस्त्र में बांधकर बुधवार या शुक्रवार को अपने दरवाजे पर लटकाएं तथा हर पूर्णिमा को धूप दीप जलाएं। यह क्रिया निष्ठापूर्वक नियमित रूप से करें, ग्राहकों की संख्या में वृद्धि होगी और बिक्री बढ़ेगी।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................60... ................ ......................

जिन व्यक्तियों को निरन्तर कर्ज घेरे रहते हैं, उन्हें प्रतिदिन “ऋणमोचक मंगल स्तोत्र´´ का पाठ करना चाहिये। यह पाठ शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथम मंगलवार से शुरू करना चाहिये। यदि प्रतिदिन किसी कारण न कर सकें, तो प्रत्येक मंगलवार को अवश्य करना चाहिये।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................61... ................ ......................

यदि आप व्यवसायी हैं, पुराने उद्योग के चलते नया उद्योग आरम्भ कर रहे हों तो अपने पुराने कारखाने से कोई भी लोहे की वास्तु ला कर अपने नए उद्योग स्थल में रख दें। 
जिस स्थान पर इस को रखेंगे वहां पर स्वस्तिक बनाएं और वहां पर थोड़े से काले उडद रखें उसके ऊपर उस वस्तु को रख दें। 

ऐसा करने से नवीन उद्योग भी पुराने उद्योग की तरह सफलता पूर्वक चल पड़ता है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................62... ................ ......................

सोमवार के दिन एक रूमाल, 5 गुलाब के फूल, 1 चांदी का पत्ता, थोड़े से चावल तथा थोड़ा सा गुड़ लें। 
फिर किसी विष्णुण्लक्ष्मी जी के मिन्दर में जा कर मूर्त्ति के सामने रूमाल रख कर शेष वस्तुओं को हाथ में लेकर 21 बार गायत्री मंत्र का पाठ करते हुए बारी-बारी इन वस्तुओं को उसमें डालते रहें। 
फिर इनको इकट्ठा कर के कहें की `मेरी परेशानियां दूर हो जाएं तथा मेरा कर्जा उतर जाए´। यह क्रिया आगामी 7 सोमवार और करें।
 कर्जा जल्दी उतर जाएगा तथा परेशानियां भी दूर हो जाएंगी।

सर्वप्रथम 5 लाल गुलाब के पूर्ण खिले हुए फूल लें। इसके पश्चात् डेढ़ मीटर सफेद कपड़ा ले कर अपने सामने बिछा लें। इन पांचों गुलाब के फुलों को उसमें, गायत्री मंत्र 21 बार पढ़ते हुए बांध दें। अब स्वयं जा कर इन्हें जल में प्रवाहित कर दें। 

भगवान ने चाहा तो जल्दी ही कर्ज से मुक्ति प्राप्त होगी।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................63... ................ ......................

यदि आप के कर्मचारी अक्सर छोड़कर जाते हैं तो इसको रोकने के लिये आपको यदि रास्ते में पडी हुए कोई कील मिले, यदि वह दिन शनिवार हो तो अति उत्तम है। इसे भैंस के मूत्र से धो लें। जिस जगह के कर्मचारी ज्यादा छोड़ कर जाते हैं। वहां पर इस कील को गाद दें इस के फलस्वरूप कर्मचारी स्थिर हो जायेंगे। इस बात का भी ध्यान रखें कि आपके कर्मचारी इस प्रकार अपना काम करें कि काम करते समय उनका मुख पूर्व या उत्तर की ओर रहे।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................64... ................ ......................

कर्ज-मुक्ति के लिये “गजेन्द्र-मोक्ष´´ स्तोत्र का प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय से पूर्व पाठ अमोघ उपाय है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................65... ................ ......................

घर में स्थायी सुख-समृद्धि हेतु पीपल के वृक्ष की छाया में खड़े रह कर लोहे के बर्तन में जल, चीनी, घी तथा दूध मिला कर पीपल के वृक्ष की जड़ में डालने से घर में लम्बे समय तक सुख-समृद्धि रहती है और लक्ष्मी का वास होता है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................66... ................ ......................

अगर निरन्तर कर्ज में फँसते जा रहे हों, तो श्मशान के कुएं का जल लाकर किसी पीपल के वृक्ष पर चढ़ाना चाहिए। यह 6 शनिवार किया जाए, तो आश्चर्यजनक परिणाम प्राप्त होते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................67... ................ ......................

घर में बार-बार धन हानि हो रही हो तों वीरवार को घर के मुख्य द्वार पर गुलाल छिड़क कर गुलाल पर शुद्ध घी का दोमुखी (दो मुख वाला) दीपक जलाना चाहिए। दीपक जलाते समय मन ही मन यह कामना करनी चाहिए की `भविष्य में घर में धन हानि का सामना न करना पड़े´। जब दीपक शांत हो जाए तो उसे बहते हुए पानी में बहा देना चाहिए।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................68... ................ ......................

काले तिल परिवार के सभी सदस्यों के सिर पर सात बार उसार कर घर के उत्तर दिशा में फेंक दें, धनहानि बंद होगी।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................69... ................ ......................

घर की आर्थिक स्थिति ठीक करने के लिए घर में सोने का चौरस सिक्का रखें। कुत्ते को दूध दें। अपने कमरे में मोर का पंख रखें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................70.. ................ ......................

यदि धन की कमी हो या किसी का धन कहीं अटक गया हो तो शुक्ल पक्ष के गुरूवार से अपने माथे पर केसर एवं चन्दन का तिलक लगाना आरम्भ कर दें। प्रत्येक गुरूवार को रामदरबार के सामने दण्डवत प्रणाम कर मनोकामना करें, कार्य सफल हो जाएगा।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................71.. ................ ......................

अगर आप सुख-समृद्धि चाहते हैं, तो आपको पके हुए मिट्टी के घड़े को लाल रंग से रंगकर, उसके मुख पर मोली बांधकर तथा उसमें जटायुक्त नारियल रखकर बहते हुए जल में प्रवाहित कर देना चाहिए।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................72.. ................ ......................

अखंडित भोज पत्र पर 15 का यंत्र लाल चन्दन की स्याही से मोर के पंख की कलम से बनाएं और उसे सदा अपने पास रखें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................73.. ................ ......................

यदि धन टिकता नहीं है तो प्रत्येक शनिवार को काले कुत्ते को तेल से चुपड़ी रोटी खिलाएं। रोटी खिलाने के पश्चात मनोकामना करें। ऐसा प्रत्येक शनिवार को करने से धन टिकता है।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................74.. ................ ......................

व्यक्ति जब उन्नति की ओर अग्रसर होता है, तो उसकी उन्नति से ईर्ष्याग्रस्त होकर कुछ उसके अपने ही उसके शत्रु बन जाते हैं और उसे सहयोग देने के स्थान पर वे ही उसकी उन्नति के मार्ग को अवरूद्ध करने लग जाते हैं, ऐसे शत्रुओं से निपटना अत्यधिक कठिन होता है। ऐसी ही परिस्थितियों से निपटने के लिए प्रात:काल सात बार हनुमान बाण का पाठ करें तथा हनुमान जी को लड्डू का भोग लगाए¡ और पाँच लौंग पूजा स्थान में देशी कर्पूर के साथ जलाएँ। फिर भस्म से तिलक करके बाहर जाए¡। यह प्रयोग आपके जीवन में समस्त शत्रुओं को परास्त करने में सक्षम होगा, वहीं इस यंत्र के माध्यम से आप अपनी मनोकामनाओं की भी पूर्ति करने में सक्षम होंगे।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................75.. ................ ......................

आर्थिक कष्टों से निपटने के लिये किसी भी मन्दिर में सिद्ध मूहर्त में केले के दो पौधे (नर एवं मादा) लगाएं तथा इन्हें नियमित सीचें। जब यह फल देने लग जाए तो समझो आपके आर्थिक कष्ट दूर होने वाले हैं।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................76.. ................ ......................

कच्ची धानी के तेल के दीपक में लौंग डालकर हनुमान जी की आरती करें। अनिष्ट दूर होगा और धन भी प्राप्त होगा।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................77.. ................ ......................

अचानक धन प्राप्ति के लिये पांच गोमती चक्र ले कर लाल वस्त्र में बाँध कर अपनी दुकान की चौखट पर बाँध दें। यह कार्य शुक्रवार के दिन शुभ मूहर्त में करें।

----------


## mantu007

.............................................78.. ................ ......................

अगर अचानक धन लाभ की स्थितियाँ बन रही हो, किन्तु लाभ नहीं मिल रहा हो, तो गोपी चन्दन की नौ डलियाँ लेकर केले के वृक्ष पर टाँग देनी चाहिए। स्मरण रहे यह चन्दन पीले धागे से ही बाँधना है।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................79.. ................ ......................

दीपावली की संध्या को अशोक वृक्ष की पूजा करें ओर उस वृक्ष के नीचे दीपक जलाएं। दूज के दिन उसी पूजित वृक्ष की जड़ का एक हिस्सा अपने पास रखें। धनागमन होगा।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................80.. ................ ......................

अकस्मात् धन लाभ के लिये शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथम बुधवार को सफेद कपड़े के झंडे को पीपल के वृक्ष पर लगाना चाहिए। यदि व्यवसाय में आकिस्मक व्यवधान एवं पतन की सम्भावना प्रबल हो रही हो, तो यह प्रयोग बहुत लाभदायक है।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................81.. ................ ......................

घर में या कार्यालय में 6 मोर पंख रखें इससे आपके घर व कार्यालय पर किसी की नजर नहीं लगेगी।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................82.. ................ ......................

अगर आप अमावस्या के दिन पीला त्रिकोण आकृति की पताका विष्णु मन्दिर में ऊँचाई वाले स्थान पर इस प्रकार लगाएँ कि वह लहराता हुआ रहे, तो आपका भाग्य शीघ्र ही चमक उठेगा। झंडा लगातार वहाँ लगा रहना चाहिए। यह अनिवार्य शर्त है।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................83.. ................ ......................

सूर्यास्त के समय आधा किलो गाय के कच्चे दूध में 9 बूँदें शहद की डाल दें। स्नान करने के पश्चात अपने मकान की छ्त से आरम्भ कर मकान के प्रत्येक कमरे व भाग में इस दूध के छीटें लगाएं। ध्यान रहे कि घर का कुछ भी हिस्सा न बचे। अब इस में बचे हुए दूध को अपने मुख्यद्वार के सामने धार देते हुए गिरा दें। ऐसा 21 दिन तक लगातार करें। छीटें डालते समय जिस देवी देवता को आप मानते हों उससे मन ही मन अपने आर्थिक कष्टों, प्रमोशन आदि की कामना करते रहें।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................84.. ................ ......................

देवी लक्ष्मी के चित्र के समक्ष नौ बत्तियों का घी का दीपक जलाए¡। उसी दिन धन लाभ होगा।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................85.. ................ ......................

एक नारियल पर कामिया सिन्दूर, मोली, अक्षत अर्पित कर पूजन करें। फिर हनुमान जी के मन्दिर में चढ़ा आएँ। धन लाभ होगा।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................86.. ................ ......................

प्रात:काल पीपल के वृक्ष में जल चढ़ाएँ तथा अपनी सफलता की मनोकामना करें और घर से बाहर शुद्ध केसर से स्वस्तिक बनाकर उस पर पीले पुष्प और अक्षत चढ़ाए¡। घर से बाहर निकलते समय दाहिना पाँव पहले बाहर निकालें।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................87.. ................ ......................

घर या दुकान के दरवाजे पर सफ़ेद सरसों रखने से दुकान में बिक्री करते है।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................88.. ................ ......................

एक हंडिया में सवा किलो हरी साबुत मूंग की दाल, दूसरी में सवा किलो डलिया वाला नमक भर दें। यह दोनों हंडिया घर में कहीं रख दें। यह क्रिया बुधवार को करें। घर में धन आना शुरू हो जाएगा।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................89.. ................ ......................

किसी भी शुभ तिथि एवं वार वाले इन दिन यदि ज्येष्ठ नक्षत्र हो तो जामुन की जड़ निकाल कर लायें। इसे आप अपने पास रखें। आपको राज्य सम्मान मिलेगा।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................90.. ................ ......................

प्रत्येक मंगलवार को 11 पीपल के पत्ते लें। उनको गंगाजल से अच्छी तरह धोकर लाल चन्दन से हर पत्ते पर 7 बार राम लिखें। इसके बाद हनुमान जी के मन्दिर में चढ़ा आएं तथा वहां प्रसाद बाटें और इस मंत्र का जाप जितना कर सकते हो करें। `जय जय जय हनुमान गोसाईं, कृपा करो गुरू देव की नांई´ 7 मंगलवार लगातार जप करें। प्रयोग गोपनीय रखें। अवश्य लाभ होगा।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................91.. ................ ......................

यदि आप का धन कहीं फंसा हुआ (रुका हुआ) है तो इसको निकलवाने के लिये रोजाना लाल मिर्च के ग्यारह बीज जलपात्र में डालकर सूर्य को अर्ध्य दें। ॐ सूर्याय नमः कहते हुए अपने रुके धन की प्राप्ति की प्रार्थना करें।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................92.. ................ ......................

अगर नौकरी में तरक्की चाहते हैं, तो 7 तरह का अनाज चिड़ियों को डालें।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................93.. ................ ......................

यदि आप व्यापार के लिये बाहर जा रहे हैं तथा एक नीबों ले कर उस पर चार लौंग गाड़ दें। तथा ॐ श्री हनुमते नमः का 21 बार जप करके इस नींबू को अपने साथ ले जाएँ, व्यापार में सफलता मिलेगी।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................94.. ................ ......................

ऋग्वेद (4/32/20-21) का प्रसिद्ध मन्त्र इस प्रकार है -
`ॐ भूरिदा भूरि देहिनो, मा दभ्रं भूर्या भर। भूरि घेदिन्द्र दित्ससि। ॐ भूरिदा त्यसि श्रुत: पुरूत्रा शूर वृत्रहन्। आ नो भजस्व राधसि।।´

(हे लक्ष्मीपते ! आप दानी हैं, साधारण दानदाता ही नहीं बहुत बड़े दानी हैं। आप्तजनों से सुना है कि संसारभर से निराश होकर जो याचक आपसे प्रार्थना करता है उसकी पुकार सुनकर उसे आप आर्थिक कष्टों से मुक्त कर देते हैं - उसकी झोली भर देते हैं। हे भगवान मुझे इस अर्थ संकट से मुक्त कर दो।)

----------


## mantu007

...........................................95.. ................ ......................

गेहूं पिसवाते समय उसमें 11 पत्ते तुलसी और थोड़ा सा केसर डाल कर पिसवा लें। इसको पिसवाने से पूर्व इसमें से एक मुट्ठी मिश्रण को एक रात्रि के लिये किसी मन्दिर में रख दें। उसे अगले दिन वहां से वापस लाकर इस मिश्रण में मिला दें। इसके पश्चात ही सम्पूर्ण मिश्रण को पिसवाएं। ऐसा जब भी आप आटा पिसवाने को जाएं उससे एक दिन पूर्व करें। ऐसा करने से घर में बरकत रहेगी।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................96.. ................ ......................

निम्न मन्त्र को शुभमुहूर्त्त में प्रारम्भ करें। प्रतिदिन नियमपूर्वक 5 माला श्रद्धा से भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण का ध्यान करके, जप करता रहे -
“ॐ क्लीं नन्दादि गोकुलत्राता दाता दारिद्र्यभंजन।
सर्वमंगलदाता च सर्वकाम प्रदायक:। श्रीकृष्णाय नम:।।´´

----------


## mantu007

...........................................97.. ................ ......................

कारोबार में उन्नति के लिये एक टोटका यह है, किसी भी शुक्ल पक्ष की शुक्रवार को सवा किलो काले चने भिगो दें। इसे अगले दिन सरसों के तेल में बना लें इसके अब तीन हिस्से कर लें। एक हिस्सा शनिवार को ही घोड़े या भैंस को खिला दें, एक हिस्सा किसी कोढी या अंग विहीन भिकारी को दे आये तथा एक हिस्सा अपने सिर से उलटा फेर कर इसे एक दोने में रख कर किसी चौराहे पर रख दें ऐसा प्रयोग 40 शनिवार को करें।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................98.. ................ ......................

भाद्रपद मास के कृष्णपक्ष भरणी नक्षत्र के दिन चार घड़ों में पानी भरकर किसी एकान्त कमरे में रख दें। अगले दिन जिस घड़े का पानी कुछ कम हो उसे अन्न से भरकर प्रतिदिन विधिवत पूजन करते रहें। शेष घड़ों के पानी को घर, आँगन, खेत आदि में छिड़क दें। अन्नपूर्णा देवी सदैव प्रसन्न रहेगीं।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................99.. ................ ......................

एक मिटटी का बना शेर बुधवार को दुर्गा माता के आगे चढाने से सब कार्य पूर्ण हो जाते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................100.. ................ ......................

किसी शुभ कार्य के जाने से पहले -
रविवार को पान का पत्ता साथ रखकर जायें।
सोमवार को दर्पण में अपना चेहरा देखकर जायें।
मंगलवार को मिष्ठान खाकर जायें।
बुधवार को हरे धनिये के पत्ते खाकर जायें।
गुरूवार को सरसों के कुछ दाने मुख में डालकर जायें।
शुक्रवार को दही खाकर जायें।
शनिवार को अदरक और घी खाकर जाना चाहिये।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................101.. ................ ......................

व्यापार में वृद्धि के लिये एक और टोटका है। एक पीपल का पत्ता शनिवार को तोड़ कर घर ले आयें। उसे गंगा जल से अच्छी तरह धो लें। इसको 21 बार गायत्री मंत्र से अभिमंत्रित कर इसे अपने कैश बाक्स में रखें। ऐसा हर शनिवार को करें। नया पत्ता रखने पर पुराना पत्ता वहां से हटा लें। इस जल में बहा दें या पीपल पर चढ़ा दें।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................102.. ................ ......................

किसी भी शनिवार की शाम को माह की दाल के दाने लें। उसपर थोड़ी सी दही और सिन्दूर लगाकर पीपल के वृक्ष के नीचे रख दें और बिना मुड़कर देखे वापिस आ जायें। सात शनिवार लगातार करने से आर्थिक समृद्धि तथा खुशहाली बनी रहेगी।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................103.. ................ ......................

बिक्री बढाने के लिये 11 गुरूवार को अपने व्यापार स्थल के मुख्य द्वार पर हल्दी से स्वस्तिक बना लें। इस पर थोड़ी चने की दाल एवं गुड रख दें। अगले सप्ताह इस सामग्री को वहां से हटा कर किसी मन्दिर में चढ़ा दें।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................104.. ................ ......................

शनिवार को ही घर के मकड़ी के जाले वगैरह की सफाई करे और उन्हें घर से बाहर फेंक दे|

----------


## mantu007

...........................................105.. ................ ......................

अपनी आर्थिक स्थिति को सुधारने के लिये शुक्ल पक्ष के शुक्रवार को हरे हकीम की 54 नागों की एक माला लक्ष्मी जी को चढ़ाएं।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................106.. ................ ......................

प्रातः ब्रह्म मुहूर्त में पीपल वृक्ष को सखा समझकर उससे गले मिले और अपनी समस्या उससे कहे, समस्या का निवारण चमत्कारिक रूप से हो जायेगा|

----------


## mantu007

...........................................107.. ................ ......................

बेरोजगार को रोजगार पाने के लिये प्रत्येक बुधवार को गणेश जी को मूंगा के लड्डू चढाने चाहिए। उस दिन व्रत भी रखें। शीघ्र ही रोजगार प्राप्त होगा।

----------


## mantu007

...........................................108.. ................ ......................

प्रातः सूर्योदय के समय सूर्य के सम्मुख मुख करके, पीपल के नीचे बैठ कर "आदित्य ह्रदय स्तोत्र" का नित्य ग्यारह पथ करने से दरिद्रता से मुक्ति मिल जाती है और धनागम के स्रोत्र बन जाते है|

----------


## mantu007

...........................................109.. ................ ......................

नौकरी प्राप्ति के लिये एक बारहमुखी रुद्राक्ष को अभिमंत्रित कर गले में धारण करें

----------


## Neelima

मन्टु जी,
नये सूत्र की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ । बहुत सुन्दर सूत्र की रचना की है ।

----------


## mantu007

> मन्टु जी,
> नये सूत्र की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ । बहुत सुन्दर सूत्र की रचना की है ।


धन्यवाद्  नीलिमा जी ........सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद्

----------


## lotus1782

यह जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## mantu007

> यह जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र .........

----------


## mantu007

*रविवार की शाम को एक बहुत ही खास ज्योतिषीय मुहूर्त आ रहा है जिसका नाम त्रिपुष्कर योग है। ज्योतिष के अनुसार अगर इस योग में पैसों से संबंधित काम कर के तीन गुना पैसा कमा सकते हैं। अगर इस योग में कोई भी शुभ काम किया जाए तो उसका तीन गुना फल मिलता है।

रविवार, मंगलवार या शनिवार को द्वितीया, सप्तमी या द्वादशी तिथि के साथ पुनर्वसु, उत्तराषाढ़ और पूर्वाभाद्रपद इन नक्षत्रों में से कोई नक्षत्र आता है तो यह विशेष संयोग त्रिपुष्कर नाम का विशेष योग बनाता है। इस योग में एक बार किया गया काम तीन गुना हो जाता है। यानी अगर इस योग में कोई भी शुभ या अशुभ काम किया जाए तो उसका फल तीन गुना हो जाता है चाहे अशुभ हो या शुभ हो।

शाम 4:47 से 8:47 बजे तक।*

----------


## devkasnia

क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र ह बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता ह

----------


## lalitji

मंतु जी नमस्कार,  
मेरा मन भटकता है और एकाग्रचित्त होकर काम करने की इच्छा नहीं होती क्या ये जन्मजात दोष है या किसी उपाय से ठीक किया जा सकता है कृपया बताये मैं सदैव आपका आभारी रहूँगा,

----------


## devkasnia

क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र ह बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता ह plz  bhai madad kar o me is ka gelt fiyda nahi karuga

----------


## mantu007

> क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र ह बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता ह


*अचूक वशीकरण मंत्र !*

"ऐं पिन्स्थां कलीं काम-पिशाचिनी शिघ्रं ‘अमुक’ ग्राह्य ग्राह्य, कामेन मम रुपेण वश्वैः विदारय विदारय, द्रावय द्रावय, प्रेम-पाशे बन्धय बन्धय, ॐ श्रीं फट्।"

*विधि-* उक्त मन्त्र को पहले पर्व, शुभ समय में 20000 जप कर सिद्ध कर लें। प्रयोग के समय ‘साध्य’ के नाम का स्मरण करते हुए प्रतिदिन 108 बार मन्त्र जपने से ‘वशीकरण’ हो जाता है।

----------


## mantu007

यदि शत्रु अनावश्यक परेशान कर रहा हो तो भोजपत्र का टुकड़ा लेकर उस पर लाल चंदन से शत्रु का नाम लिखकर शहद की डिब्बी में डुबोकर रख दें। शत्रु वश में आ जाएगा।

----------


## mantu007

काले कमल, भवरें के दोनों पंख, पुष्कर मूल, श्वेत काकजंघा - इन सबको पीसकर सुखाकर चूर्ण बनाकर जिस पर डाले वह वशीभूत होगा।

----------


## mantu007

छोटी इलायची, लाल चंदन, सिंदूर, कंगनी , काकड़सिंगी आदि सारी सामग्री को इक्ट्ठा कर धूप बना दें व जिस किसी स्त्री के सामने धूप देगें वह वशीभूत होगी।

----------


## mantu007

काकजंघा, तगर, केसर इन सबको पीसकर स्त्री के मस्तक पर तथा पैर के नीचे डालने पर वह वशीभूत होती है।

----------


## mantu007

तगर, कूठ, हरताल व केसर इनको समान भाग में लेकर अनामिका अंगुली के रक्त में पीसकर तिलक लगाकर जिसके सम्मुख आएंगे वह वशीभूत हो जाएगा। ज्यादातर सभावशीकरण करने के लिए यह प्रयोग किया जाता है।

----------


## mantu007

पूर्वाफाल्गुनी नक्षत्र में अनार की लकड़ी तोड़कर लाएं व धूप देकर उसे अपनी दांयी भुजा में बांध लें तो प्रत्येक व्यक्ति वशीभूत होगा।

----------


## mantu007

शुक्ल पक्ष के रविवार को ५ लौंग शरीर में ऐसे स्थान पर रखें जहां पसीना आता हो व इसे सुखाकर चूर्ण बनाकर दूध, चाय में डालकर जिस किसी को पिला दी जाए तो वह वश में हो जाता है।

----------


## love birds

भाई कोई ऐसा तरीका है जिससे महेनत भी हो और पैसे भी कमाए जा सके गलत मत समझाना भाई नोकरी की जानकारी के लिए बोल रहा हू

----------


## mantu007

पीली हल्दी, घी (गाय का), गौमूत्र, सरसों व पान के रस को एक साथ पीसकर शरीर पर लगाने से स्त्रियां वश में हो जाती है।

----------


## mantu007

बैजयंति माला धारण करने से शत्रु भी मित्रवत व्यवहार करने लगते हैं। भगवान श्री कृष्ण ने यह माला पहनी हुई थी व उन्हें यह अतिप्रिय थी व उनमें सबको मोहित करने की अद्भुत क्षमता भी थी।

----------


## mantu007

कई बार पति किसी दूसरी स्त्री के चंगुल में आ जाता है तो अपनी गृहस्थी बचाने के लिए स्त्रियां यह प्रयोग कर सकती हैं। गुरुवार रात १२ बजे पति के थोड़े से बाल काटकर जला दें व बाद में पैर से मसल दें अवश्य ही जल्दी ही पति सुधर जाएगा।

----------


## mantu007

कनेर पुष्प व गौघृत दोनों को मिलाकर, वशीकरण यंत्र रखें व आकर्षण मंत्र का जप करें। जिसका नाम लेकर १०८ बार जप करेंगे तो वह सात दिन के अंदर वशीभूत हो जाएगा।

----------


## love birds

दोस्त मैं किसी नोकरी पर 3 महीने से ज्यादा नहीं टिक पता हू लेकिन अब कुढ़ का business करना कहता हू क्या ये ठीक रहेगा

----------


## love birds

दोस्त मैं किसी नोकरी पर 3 महीने से ज्यादा नहीं टिक पता हू लेकिन अब कुढ़ का business करना कहता हू क्या ये ठीक रहेगा:BangHead:

----------


## mantu007

> मंतु जी नमस्कार,  
> मेरा मन भटकता है और एकाग्रचित्त होकर काम करने की इच्छा नहीं होती क्या ये जन्मजात दोष है या किसी उपाय से ठीक किया जा सकता है कृपया बताये मैं सदैव आपका आभारी रहूँगा,


मन को साधना एक कठिन कार्य है। मन को काबू करने के लिए लोग कई जतन करते हैं लेकिन कुछ ही इसमें सफल हो पाते हैं। मन को साधने की कई विधियां हैं। कई योगी ध्यान, कुछ जप तो कुछ तप का रास्ता बताते हैं। मन हमारी सभी इंद्रियों का संचालक है। यह आश्चर्य का विषय है कि हमारे शरीर में मन नाम का कोर्ईं अंग या इंद्री नहीं है लेकिन यह न होकर भी सबसे ज्यादा प्रभावशाली है। मन को काबू में करने का मतलब है अपनी अनियंत्रित विचारशैली को नियंत्रित करना। मन को सांसों से जोडि़ए। प्राणवायु से जुड़ते ही मन पर नियंत्रण करना आसान हो जाएगा। अपने विचारों को थोड़ी देर के लिए रोकने का प्रयास करें। विचार रुकते ही मन धीमा होगा, इसे फिर सांसों से जोड़ दें। सांसों को जिस तरह हम सांसों को नियंत्रण में रखते हैं प्राणायाम के द्वारा वैसे ही प्राणायाम से मन को जोडि़ए। यह प्रयोग करें- मन का श्वास से गहरा संबंध है। यदि मन पतंग है तो उसकी डोर श्वास या प्राणवायु है। मन सारी इंद्रियों का स्वामी है और श्वास मन का। इसलिए श्वास के नियंत्रण द्वारा हम चित्त को स्थिर कर आंतरिक शांति प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। जब भी बेचैनी हो, मन अशांत हो, तनाव हो तो यह प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। पद्मासन में बैठकर सांस भीतर खींचे उसे थोड़ी देर भीतर ही रोकें फिर धीरे-धीरे बाहर छोड़ दें। ऐसा प्रयोग दिन में दो तीन बार करने से आपको काफी सहजता महसूस होगी।

----------


## mantu007

> मंतु जी नमस्कार,  
> मेरा मन भटकता है और एकाग्रचित्त होकर काम करने की इच्छा नहीं होती क्या ये जन्मजात दोष है या किसी उपाय से ठीक किया जा सकता है कृपया बताये मैं सदैव आपका आभारी रहूँगा,


मन को साधना एक कठिन कार्य है। मन को काबू करने के लिए लोग कई जतन करते हैं लेकिन कुछ ही इसमें सफल हो पाते हैं। मन को साधने की कई विधियां हैं। कई योगी ध्यान, कुछ जप तो कुछ तप का रास्ता बताते हैं। मन हमारी सभी इंद्रियों का संचालक है। यह आश्चर्य का विषय है कि हमारे शरीर में मन नाम का कोर्ईं अंग या इंद्री नहीं है लेकिन यह न होकर भी सबसे ज्यादा प्रभावशाली है। मन को काबू में करने का मतलब है अपनी अनियंत्रित विचारशैली को नियंत्रित करना। मन को सांसों से जोडि़ए। प्राणवायु से जुड़ते ही मन पर नियंत्रण करना आसान हो जाएगा। अपने विचारों को थोड़ी देर के लिए रोकने का प्रयास करें। विचार रुकते ही मन धीमा होगा, इसे फिर सांसों से जोड़ दें। सांसों को जिस तरह हम सांसों को नियंत्रण में रखते हैं प्राणायाम के द्वारा वैसे ही प्राणायाम से मन को जोडि़ए। यह प्रयोग करें- मन का श्वास से गहरा संबंध है। यदि मन पतंग है तो उसकी डोर श्वास या प्राणवायु है। मन सारी इंद्रियों का स्वामी है और श्वास मन का। इसलिए श्वास के नियंत्रण द्वारा हम चित्त को स्थिर कर आंतरिक शांति प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। जब भी बेचैनी हो, मन अशांत हो, तनाव हो तो यह प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। पद्मासन में बैठकर सांस भीतर खींचे उसे थोड़ी देर भीतर ही रोकें फिर धीरे-धीरे बाहर छोड़ दें। ऐसा प्रयोग दिन में दो तीन बार करने से आपको काफी सहजता महसूस होगी।

----------


## mantu007

> दोस्त मैं किसी नोकरी पर 3 महीने से ज्यादा नहीं टिक पता हू लेकिन अब कुढ़ का business करना कहता हू क्या ये ठीक रहेगा:BangHead:


जरुर ठीक रहेगा .अगर आप नौकरी के साथ साथ कोई और बुस्सिनेस करते हैं तो बहुत अच्छा है .नहीं तो अगर आपके पास पूंजी है तो आप स्वयं का bussiness कर सकते हैं

----------


## sweetdream578

कॉल सर्प योग के लिए कोई अचूक उपाय कृपया

----------


## Priyagupta

Nokri pane ke liye kya kre.

----------


## Raja44

कालसर्प के बारे मेँ कुछ जानकारी देँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री मंटू जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------

